# YOUR NUTRITIONAL JOURNEY: Fat Loss Hazards and Roadblocks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Top Ten Myths of Losing FatAs we go through life on our Journey from newborn to our “mature years”, we travel a “Nutritional” road, with many changes in nutrition and metabolism along the way. These changes often require directional maneuvers, turns here and there….and many alternate routes. Often, we wind up in the “Fatlands”. Meandering [...]

*Read More...*


----------

